# Edible Chews for 9 week old puppy



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Do any of you know of any edible chews for a 9 week old puppy.

Most of the ones I've seen on the UK market are for puppies - 12 weeks or older.

Barney managed to snaffle a nylabone edible chew before I realised it was for a slightly older pup. Loved it, but gave him the runs.

Thus looking for something that he could chew on.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Antlers are great, I don't think there is an age limit - they're not edible, but really great for chewing.
Nylabones can give pups the runs.
Another tip we learnt on here and did, was to get an old face cloth / flannel, wet it, squeeze it & freeze it! It's great for baby teeth, harmless - but can leave you with a wet floor - so tiles are the best! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

With antlers you get them split so the marrow is exposed. I gave them small ice cubes and they loved crunching in those. Though like the towel, expect puddles. Frozen carrots work too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Not edible but Gandhi liked the pet stages cool teething stick. You put it in the freezer and then they have a chew on it after which is soothing


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for these.

Hadn't thought of freezing stuff before.

Going right off to get that done, so he has something for tomorrow, when I'm at work.


----------

